# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items >  GBR Press: New toad road crossing suggested

## Herp News

*BBC* (London, UK) 30 November 09 _New toad road crossing suggested - Plans would see volunteers carry toads across the road_ 
A campaign looking out for Jersey toads has suggested lollypop ladies could be used to help them cross the road.
In recent years fewer toads have been found in their natural habitat in Island ponds and streams. 
But its believed there is still a healthy population in private gardens across the Island. 
The Toadwatch campaign is asking Islanders to report toad sightings and may set up a scheme to protect toads when they move to breeding grounds. 
Wendy Van Neste is the Toadwatch co-ordinator for Durrell Wildlife Conservation Trust and explained it would involve volunteers taking toads across the road. 
"I think it will be a little bit experimental this year. We do have an idea where the danger hotspots for toad crossings are so we'll be looking to man those. 
"We'll hear reports of toads on the move and if its a wet night it's likely to be a toad crossing night at that time of year. 
"We will ask volunteers to go out, if they are there, with the reflective jackets and buckets to collect up the toads from one side of the road and move it to the other," said Wendy. 
The animals travel to the same ponds to breed every spring and will often then travel to other areas for the rest of the year. 
"Perhaps towards the end of January if it is mild and a bit chilly you'll see them out again and they go back to their ponds to find a mate. 
"They'll cross roads and that is one of the real dangers for them as they're crossing roads. January, February time is when we find a lot of road kills," said Wendy. 
As well as the road crossing scheme, Wendy suggested a few ways islanders can help the cause of toad preservation with their own gardens. 
"There are a few simple things we can all do in our gardens. The best thing for a toad is if you have a pond in your garden. 
"They don't have to be big, we have someone that has a kitchen sink burried in the garden, we have people with enormous great ponds and toads love them all. 
"That is one of our initiatives for next year, to encourage people to put ponds in in a simple way," said Wendy. 
BBC - New toad road crossing suggested

----------

